# My babies are here!



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Acclimating for 1/2 hour now, one is having problems...hope he makes it.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

What did you get? I cant really tell.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Rasboras; 10 microdevario kubatoi and 10 sundadanio axelrodi blue form. They are so tiny. I can't wait to release them. I did a water check about an hour ago. The ammonia in the tank was .25 . I did a 30% water change, and added a couple more drops of Prime to their bags. I am taking my time with acclimating, don't wanna lose any (1 is having problems since they arrived, but he may make it).

If you have suggestions for acclimation, I would love to hear them  I am a little nervous about this as I lost 7 neon tetras yesterday; I am pretty sure it was due to overdose of co2, but not entirely sure. I fixed the co2 problem by installing an inline diffuser and added an
e-heim 2213. My drop checker didn't get suction on good enough, so I started over. I won't release these lil guys until I know for sure the co2 is not too much.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh yeah, forgot you were getting them lol. 

You could drip acclimate, to be super safe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm doing 3 tablespoons about every 20 minutes.I just checked and the one who was having problems is now upright


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

That is good to hear . Post some pics here when their in. I would love to see how they look.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I will! Just tested the water...still .25 ammonia...grrrr...I have never had ammonia in this tank. I had just fed the danios and honey gouramis after the water change...would this affect the ammonia like that? Should I do another water change? I have enough ready for 6 gallons worth.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

What size tank, 20 right? When you tested it did you get food or poop in the tube? Cuz that would explain the ammonia. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I just did another water change, and ammonia is now 0. It was hard to tell by the lighting in here. I read where when it's hard to tell to look at the water from the top of the tube on a white sheet of paper...nice and yellow, both samples-lol. Think I will give it another hour of acclimating, and let them go.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

They are in  Best shot out of at least 50....stopping to say cheese is not in their vocabulary - lol


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks cool. They must of colored up a lot today, right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

They did a bit. Lost the one who was having problems  The rest look likes they are doing well this morning; feeding was fun 

Do you think it would be ok to put the 3 neon tetras in a 2.5g? My son asked me yesterday if I had a fish he could give to his friend who has a fish bowl. I cringed when he told me how small the bowl was, and knowing they are a young, struggling family, I set them up with my 2.5g and everything they need for it.

I know there should be more than 3 neons in a school, but I lost 7 of them the other day, and my tank is at it's max with fish. I need to do something with them.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

You could get more for your tank if you want. Their bioload is like nothing and are pretty small. 

But if the 2.5 is heated, filtered, cycled, and planted (cuz it will calm them down in a small habitat). Than i would say yeah they will be fine. Not ideal, but will be fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't think I will add more to my tank. Right now I have 5 honey gourami, 5 leopard danio, 1 albino bristlenose, 2 large nerites, 19 rasboras.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya that is a good amount of stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Aqadvisor says that my tank is at 110%, but neons should be 5. I have heard aqadvisor is very conservative, and my filtration is at 129% so I think I will leave the 3 neons for now. I like the splash of red and blue in the tank, and they appear to be doing well.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I would add 2 or 3 more just better for the fish that way... and since its planted and you got good filtration, you will be fine. Plus those rasboras dont have a lot of bioload either, even in big numbers. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> I would add 2 or 3 more just better for the fish that way... and since its planted and you got good filtration, you will be fine. Plus those rasboras dont have a lot of bioload either, even in big numbers.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Well then, since you insist -lol...I think thats the perfect idea, and will happily get to the lfs  I am just loving this tank :blueyay:


----------

